# DMV Ambulance Written Test



## mikecheck (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm planning on getting an initial ambulance certificate at the DMV of California. Can anyone give suggestions and advice on what to study for and expect from the test? I chose not to purchase the optional ambulance driver handbook.


----------



## EMSLaw (Dec 3, 2009)

mikecheck said:


> I'm planning on getting an initial ambulance certificate at the DMV of California. Can anyone give suggestions and advice on what to study for and expect from the test? I chose not to purchase the optional ambulance driver handbook.



I suspect the majority of the questions are drawn from the handbook you didn't buy.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 3, 2009)

EMSLaw said:


> I suspect the majority of the questions are drawn from the handbook you didn't buy.



That would be correct. In fact, all of the questions are in the handbook. It's $5. It'll probably be the cheapest thing you buy for EMS.

http://tinyurl.com/yajj8y8

Note the first result.


----------



## resq330 (Dec 4, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> That would be correct. In fact, all of the questions are in the handbook. It's $5. It'll probably be the cheapest thing you buy for EMS.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/yajj8y8
> 
> Note the first result.





Nice tutorial!  How did you do that?


----------



## guardian528 (Dec 4, 2009)

mikecheck said:


> I chose not to purchase the optional ambulance driver handbook.



that would be your first mistake. you ask us what to study, but then refuse to buy to study guide?



resq330 said:


> Nice tutorial!  How did you do that?



www.lmgtfy.com


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Dec 4, 2009)

here's something to give you a feel:

http://www.amr-evoc.com/evoc/dmv/


----------



## EMSLaw (Dec 4, 2009)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> here's something to give you a feel:
> 
> http://www.amr-evoc.com/evoc/dmv/



Woohoo!  80%!

Would I pass?

By the way - one of the ones that I got wrong and can't believe it - I was always taught that even driving Code 3, you come to a complete stop at a red light.  That's the way CEVO is taught here.  I'm surpised California says "slow down to 15 MPH".


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 4, 2009)

CEVO!=state law? Just like I'm sure that CEVO doesn't talk about a 'forward facing, burning red lamp,' which is the only emergency light that matters in California. In California, all of those rotating or flashing lights are just for show, legally speaking.


----------



## EMSLaw (Dec 4, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> CEVO!=state law? Just like I'm sure that CEVO doesn't talk about a 'forward facing, burning red lamp,' which is the only emergency light that matters in California. In California, all of those rotating or flashing lights are just for show, legally speaking.



No, CEVO isn't state law, but it is the best practice.  I suppose I should know better - the DMV tests what the state laws actually say, rather than what might prevent you from crashing into anything.


----------



## mikecheck (Dec 5, 2009)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> here's something to give you a feel:
> 
> http://www.amr-evoc.com/evoc/dmv/



SanDiegoEmt7,

Thank you for your post, this was the type of input i was looking for. Appreciate it.


----------



## guardian528 (Dec 12, 2009)

EMSLaw said:


> I'm surpised California says "slow down to 15 MPH".



technically that is CA state law, but agencies can make stricter laws, and most say complete stop. basically, you might have multiply laws or protocols regarding the same thing, but you have to abide by the strictest in any category


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 15, 2009)

if you fail, you can take it again right away, up to 3x total, most of the questions remain the same, they show you the failed test, and the correct answers to the questions you missed. It's really hard to not pass.


----------

